# My Lunar Pilot review just got published.



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Here it is! I had fun writing the review and making the images to highlight its features.









Bulova Lunar Pilot Review - The Truth About Watches


Review of the other "moon watch," the Bulova Lunar Pilot. Sneaked onto the moon when an Apollo 15 astronaut's NASA-issued Omega failed.




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Racer88 said:


> Here it is! I had fun writing the review and making the images to highlight its features.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice write up Racer👍

I see from Amazon.com it's on sale at nearly half price at this moment so if anyone interested and can afford might be worth checking out.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Enjoyed the write up.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

That was a great write up. I love the Lunar Pilot watch. I own both the black and silver non bracelet versions. My love of space exploration, aviation and the Bulova brand make owning these Lunar Pilots a no brainer for me. Beside loving the overall design and size of the watch. I love the dial for all you mentioned. I also love the dial because it it is so reminiscent of old style cockpit gauges in airplanes and spacecrafts.

I appreciate you mentioning the crappy strap because it is beyond crappy. LOLzzzz
I like that you posted the NASA type straps as I had looked for those but I could not find them. Thanks for posting that.

Here is a great article and fantastic read on how the original Bulova moon watch came to be and how it lost out to Omega.









How Bulova Used a Universal Genève to Get to the Moon


For fans of the reissued Bulova Moon Watch, owning a timepiece connected to an awesome bit of history need not cost an arm and a leg. The Bulova Moon Watch is readily available and at a price that doesn’t break the bank.




wornandwound.com





This is a pretty good article on how astronaut Dave Scott sued Bulova on marketing of the Lunar Pilot.









Judge finds Apollo astronaut can sue over marketing of replica moon watch | collectSPACE


If an astronaut wears a watch on the surface of the moon, does the watchmaker have the right to then use the moonwalker's persona to market a replica of the timepiece? That is the question behind a lawsuit filed by David Scott, the seventh man to walk on the moon.



www.collectspace.com





I'm wearing my Lunar Pilot now. Because coolness!!









Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

guspech750 said:


> That was a great write up. I love the Lunar Pilot watch. I own both the black and silver non bracelet versions. My love of space exploration, aviation and the Bulova brand make owning these Lunar Pilots a no brainer for me. Beside loving the overall design and size of the watch. I love the dial for all you mentioned. I also love the dial because it it is so reminiscent of old style cockpit gauges in airplanes and spacecrafts.
> 
> I appreciate you mentioning the crappy strap because it is beyond crappy. LOLzzzz
> I like that you posted the NASA type straps as I had looked for those but I could not find them. Thanks for posting that.
> ...


Thanks! I'm happy to hear a knowledgeable enthusiast like yourself enjoyed my article. I only recently learned about this watch here on WUS. I had to have it! And, then I HAD to review it (even though it's not brand new and has been reviewed by others).

Thanks for the other links. I'll check them out.

I will have my NASA strap on Monday. Can't wait to play with it. I'll add photos to the review and post them here, as well.

PS... Bulova should be ashamed of that strap. Holy crap. But, the box is REALLY nice! LOL!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racer88 said:


> Thanks! I'm happy to hear a knowledgeable enthusiast like yourself enjoyed my article. I only recently learned about this watch here on WUS. I had to have it! And, then I HAD to review it (even though it's not brand new and has been reviewed by others).
> 
> Thanks for the other links. I'll check them out.
> 
> ...


@Racer88 How did you become a contributor to that site? I've written quite a few mini reviews here and would be interested in writing something beyond WUS.

BTW.... planning to start racing again... pretty pretty soon. Not sure what's behind your alias.

20210226231305 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> @Racer88 How did you become a contributor to that site? I've written quite a few mini reviews here and would be interested in writing something beyond WUS.
> 
> BTW.... planning to start racing again... pretty pretty soon. Not sure what's behind your alias.
> 
> 20210226231305 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I sent you a PM. 

I used to do the track thing. Then we had kids... You know how expensive racing is.... and perhaps kids. Some day I'd like to get back into the track thing.


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)

Good article!

If you want the Lunar Pilot that is closest to what Scott wore, it is 96A225.

No date and it uses the typeface Bulova was using in the era.

Here's mine on a sharkskin strap.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

TehKing said:


> Good article!
> 
> If you want the Lunar Pilot that is closest to what Scott wore, it is 96A225.
> 
> ...


Nice. While a part of me would want to be as "authentic" as possible. I really liked the black coated version. Plus, "black is slimming."  It does make the watch look a bit smaller.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racer88 said:


> I sent you a PM.
> 
> I used to do the track thing. Then we had kids... You know how expensive racing is.... and perhaps kids. Some day I'd like to get back into the track thing.
> 
> View attachment 15736339


That Elise was one of my favorite cars in GT6.. had a lot of fun with that toy.

The great thing about SIM racing is that it is a lot cheaper than real racing; and you can learn to drive just about anything with the right setup. This is the league that I've raced on and off. SnailRacing.Org pretty clean and fast racing. Everyone racing with the exact 'stock' car; so it is all the drivers abilities that makes the difference.

Twin Ring Motegi Road Course_3_edited by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> That Elise was one of my favorite cars in GT6.. had a lot of fun with that toy.
> 
> The great thing about SIM racing is that it is a lot cheaper than real racing; and you can learn to drive just about anything with the right setup. This is the league that I've raced on and off. SnailRacing.Org pretty clean and fast racing. Everyone racing with the exact 'stock' car; so it is all the drivers abilities that makes the difference.
> 
> Twin Ring Motegi Road Course_3_edited by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Funny... years ago, my nephew came to visit. He was 17 years old and had a drivers license. He brought his Playstation with him, and he was a MASTER at Gran Turismo.

At the time I owned a very real Subaru STI and Lotus Elise. He had driven them in the video game but nothing like them in real life.

He was THRILLED when I took him out (in both cars) to a road that is little-traveled by the public and often used as an surreptitious "test track" by local auto and motorcycle enthusiasts. I let him drive both cars. He was in heaven. And... He suuuuuuuuuucked! LOL! Grinding gears. Herky-jerky.

Mind you... I was in the "advanced" group with the Porsche Club of America and NASA track groups. I tried to drive the same cars on his video game... and suuuuuuuuuuuuuucked! LOL!


----------



## Bsnyder87 (Oct 3, 2020)

Very cool, well done sir!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racer88 said:


> Funny... years ago, my nephew came to visit. He was 17 years old and had a drivers license. He brought his Playstation with him, and he was a MASTER at Gran Turismo.
> 
> At the time I owned a very real Subaru STI and Lotus Elise. He had driven them in the video game but nothing like them in real life.
> 
> ...


The biggest problem with a SIM, is that it is never gonig to replace the actual Gs and physical attributes that are needed when racing. GTS does a very good job via the Logitech G29 wheel, to provide a lot of resistance (i've always played at the higest setting). But having to actually shift and turn and break while taking the physical punishment is another whole game.

I think that as with anything new, it is needs an adjustment period so that you can read and translate the inputs from the SIM. there has been quiet a few real racer that has gone trough out league and feedback has always been positive about the sim; it helps them become better racers. But you already have to have the gift in you to really take it to the next level.


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice write-up.
Don't wish to burst anyone's bubble...so if your bubble has low surface tension, read no further.

The Lunar Pilot is Citizen's Homage of the watch David Scott wore on the Moon. If Citizen did not own the Bulova brand, in most worlds the LP would be called a counterfeit.

From the user's perspective...if you own and wear the watch...and when you look at it, it puts a smile on your face and stimulates the memory (for us old folks) or a commemorative admiration for our accomplishment in early Moon exploration, then you have gotten your money's worth. From Citizen's point of view, if you own the watch it has met their marketing model...and if it puts a smile on your face, all the better.

Anyone here familiar with Franklin Mint?

If you paid the 1.6M for Dave Scott's watch, you have the real deal.

That said, the Omega Moonwatch is a similar marketing ploy. The modern version, "The First Watch Worn on the Moon", never experienced an EVA on the Moon, is cased differently and houses a different movement. If you own it and wear it, it is still a "commemorative".

And of course, the Rolex Explorer was not the watch Sir Edmund Hillary wore on the first successful Everest expedition.

All of these watches (and others)...are what they are...effective marketing.

Anyone been to a tackle shop lately and looked at the variety of lures?

That said, I would own a Lunar Pilot if my wrist were not so small...the appeal is the 262 movement and the "look" of Scott's watch.

Best regards, BG


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> @Racer88 How did you become a contributor to that site? I've written quite a few mini reviews here and would be interested in writing something beyond WUS.
> 
> BTW.... planning to start racing again... pretty pretty soon. Not sure what's behind your alias.
> 
> 20210226231305 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Wow all you guys are way on another level than me. I just did local SCCA auto cross, but I love your choice of cars!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

mattmacklind2 said:


> Wow all you guys are way on another level than me. I just did local SCCA auto cross, but I love your choice of cars!
> 
> View attachment 15738587


Cool MG-T (right?).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mattmacklind2 said:


> Wow all you guys are way on another level than me. I just did local SCCA auto cross, but I love your choice of cars!
> 
> View attachment 15738587


Well.. you are on the real level.... I'm on the 0s and 1s level.. LOL

20210228164910 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

BenchGuy said:


> Nice write-up.
> Don't wish to burst anyone's bubble...so if your bubble has low surface tension, read no further.
> 
> The Lunar Pilot is Citizen's Homage of the watch David Scott wore on the Moon. If Citizen did not own the Bulova brand, in most worlds the LP would be called a counterfeit.
> ...


Thanks for that... But I don't think anyone here ever thought that the Bulova Lunar Pilot was Dave Scott's watch, or even an exact replica.

And what's the deal with pointing out that it's "Citizens" homage and a counterfeit? Don't get the point of that. I think most here are also aware that the Citizen corporation owns Bulova, but what does that have to do with anything? Bulova has its own management and is headquartered on the 29th floor of the Empire State Building in New York City. Sounds like you're trying to give the impression that they are just Citizen watches rebranded as Bulova, which is not exactly the case.

Not going to argue about the marketing, but that's every single watch in the entire industry. Try to give Bulova a little credit where it is due maybe.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

The Kizzi NASA-spec strap is in... and on!


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well.. you are on the real level.... I'm on the 0s and 1s level.. LOL
> 
> 20210228164910 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Man all those pics look real. I didn't even notice the Grand Turismo sign in the corner. I spend a lot of time looking at Jags and Loti so at a glance those screen shots look like photos of actual cars. I auto crossed a 71 MGB-GT as in the pic. Not the best car for it but fun. I sold it on a few years ago and its road racing on the east coast some where now.

The Bulova lunar is on my list for my next watch.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

mattmacklind2 said:


> Man all those pics look real. I didn't even notice the Grand Turismo sign in the corner. I spend a lot of time looking at Jags and Loti so at a glance those screen shots look like photos of actual cars. I auto crossed a 71 MGB-GT as in the pic. Not the best car for it but fun. I sold it on a few years ago and its road racing on the east coast some where now.
> 
> The Bulova lunar is on my list for my next watch.


Ha! Fooled me, too! Mine is real, though! LOL!

Here's a cool shot I took of my car and then changed the background to black & white with photoshop.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racer88 said:


> The Kizzi NASA-spec strap is in... and on!
> 
> View attachment 15739625


Does the NASA spec, means that you can fit it over thick winter jackets? the GBX-100 failed miserably when I tried to wear it on top of my Nautica jacker...


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Does the NASA spec, means that you can fit it over thick winter jackets? the GBX-100 failed miserably when I tried to wear it on top of my Nautica jacker...


This is the "short" strap. They make a "long" strap for use over other garments... like space suits and thick winter jackets, whichever you're wearing. 🤓


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2018)

BenchGuy said:


> The Lunar Pilot is Citizen's Homage of the watch David Scott wore on the Moon. If Citizen did not own the Bulova brand, in most worlds the LP would be called a counterfeit.


Citizen does own the Bulova brand and the legal right to manufacture products featuring the brands and intellectual properties belonging to them. There is no disputing that if they didn't own the brands, they would be counterfeits...but they do. Do you go into the other forums to point out the obvious that if the brand holder didn't own the brand, their products would be called a counterfeit?


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

@ Tremoon: Perfect example of how two sentences excerpted from a post lose context.
Regards, BG


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Today... At my son's hockey showcase... 
The Bulova Zamboni Pilot!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2018)

BenchGuy said:


> @ Tremoon: Perfect example of how two sentences excerpted from a post lose context.
> Regards, BG


The full comment is readily available for all to read for full context. Everything that followed seemed more about marketing and the satisfaction of people buying things that bring them pleasure. The quoted section about a potential "counterfeit" just seemed to be crowbarred in, and seemingly insinuates that the current brand holder is effectively producing counterfeits of a product that they legally own the rights to.


----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> @Racer88 How did you become a contributor to that site? I've written quite a few mini reviews here and would be interested in writing something beyond WUS.
> 
> BTW.... planning to start racing again... pretty pretty soon. Not sure what's behind your alias.
> 
> 20210226231305 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is that cat going down the Dark Hedges road in Antrim?

@OP: excellent article, and one I've used for reference more than once. 

Thanks you.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Nice review of a fascinating watch and story!

I wonder if the longer velcro straps would fit over the outside of a motorcycle jacket.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

TempusHertz said:


> Nice review of a fascinating watch and story!
> 
> I wonder if the longer velcro straps would fit over the outside of a motorcycle jacket.


I would imagine so. You could drop them an email to be sure.


----------



## Boss1 (Mar 11, 2021)

With the recent Golden Anniversaries, I've become more interested in the Apollo missions as of late. Truly incredible feats for mankind...especially when you consider the computer technology, or lack thereof, they had back in those days...

I was in the right place at the right time and snagged a good deal on a bracelet version of the Lunar Pilot...received in the mail yesterday, on my wrist as I type this. A really nice, clean, highly functional version of a chrono watch. Excellent legibility as well (especially for a chrono). 

With a rich history to boot. 

Nice write up/review.

Cheers,
Boss


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

Would be nice to see a wrist shot of the watch?
Adding this as i did a better back read. 
mine is on the way and i will love it i’m sure. If Scott’s watch was a prototype wouldn’t this Lunar Pilot be the finally produced production model? I read that somewhere else and thought that was a good way to look at it. Prototype models usually get tweaked a little before going into final production hence the addition of a date window etc etc…
I just wish it had at least 100m WR but heck i have seen super expensive ( costing 10’s of thousands of dollars) watches with 30m-50m water resistance so when diving i’ll use one of my dive watches.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the bracelet version in route. Even though I could afford an O Speedy this is a easy decision. Lol…


----------



## Buff52 (Oct 24, 2021)

i can’t believe I haven’t posted mine on here. There must be another lunar pilot thread? Haven’t worn it for months so the date is incorrect. Will change it tomorrow as since i set it in December it is only 2 seconds slow. Love that 262!❤❤


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice review. Interesting and informative. 

Nice job.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------

